

Build a LEGO Combination Safe - mhb
http://www.instructables.com/id/Lego-Combination-Safe/

======
pchristensen
"it's a little less theft-proof than a real one, but it comes close."

Understatement :)

~~~
tybris
I for one still feel the pain in my thumbs from taking lego apart.

~~~
mhb
Now they have the brick separator. Works surprisingly well.
<http://shop.lego.com/Product/?p=630>

~~~
graywh
"Now"? I had some of those 15 years ago. And yes, very handy.

------
InkweaverReview
The article includes a great video of the mechanism in action, but the
tutorial part could be a little more descriptive.

Too bad the author didn't write a step by step illustrated tutorial of how to
build the safe.

It's still a fascinating piece of work though.

~~~
trjordan
Did you click through to "Next Step"? He did write a tutorial.

~~~
Timothee
A very detailed one for that matter.

Very nice design..

